# Loook at this picture!!



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I found this picture on google of the horse so I thought I'd share it here.










Isn't it beautiful?!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful pic! Is it just a random beautiful pic you liked?  It reminds me of The Black Stallion, the movie


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Fresians are gorgeous


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! It's a beauty! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you that is breath taking. Suellen


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't think its a Friesan, the body structure is different and it lacks the hoof feathering.

However, it is a great picture, its one of my backgrounds in fact. (They rotate every four hours.) :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, you might be right Epona, I was thinking they clipped the legs ears and nose, but on fresians you normally leave the feathering, maybe it's a cross. Dunno....it's a pretty horse though.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorgeous horse! And pic is AMAZING!!! :drool: Thank you so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just BEAUTIFUL! Equines are such majestic animals. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Epona142 said:


> ...It is a great picture, its one of my backgrounds in fact. (They rotate every four hours.) :greengrin:


I have had it in my screensaver for a long time as well. Beautiful picture!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I just love that picture!!



Lawanda said:


> That is a beautiful pic! Is it just a random beautiful pic you liked?


Yes, I found it on google. 


KW Farms said:


> Fresians are gorgeous





Epona142 said:


> I don't think its a Friesan, the body structure is different and it lacks the hoof feathering.
> 
> However, it is a great picture, its one of my backgrounds in fact. (They rotate every four hours.) :greengrin:


To me, it looks like a walker/Fresian cross!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I thought it looked like an Andalusian but it could certainly be a Friesan cross. Not really the best shot for "Guess the breed" :greengrin: 

Nonetheless, a lovely horse and a lovely photograph.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Really beautiful horse!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

That is a great picture!
and yep I agree with Epona, that is definately an Andalusian :thumbup:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

No, its not an Andalusian, look at its face, at its muzzle to be more precise. I has friesian features but also looks like and Arab. to me. This is a very famous photo and i cant believe there is no credit to the horse... or owner.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I searched and searched for the original print of the photo and credits, but no go. :? 

However, look at the facial structure, and the ears. Those are Andalusian traits there. 

Also doing a google search comes up with a large number of this particular photo tagged as "Black Andalusian."

I do concede it could be a mix though, possibly! No way to ever really know I suppose.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a pretty pic; I have always loved it.  
I do believe that is an andalusian.


----------

